# fork options



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Is this forum for hard tails with rigid forks only or can it also be for hard tails with suspension forks? I have a rigid hard tail and have often considered adding a suspension fork to it but it's old school QR hubs. It's a 2014 Soma B side V4 so it can accept a tapered fork. The wheels are Hope hubs Pro 4 EVO so I believe I can buy end caps for the front for a fork with a through axle if needed. Just wondering what's available for a bike like this that's more than just a pogo stick but under $500 as well. I don't want a cheap fork but don't think a $1000 fork is necessary either. 

The thing I like about rigid is low weight and no maintenance but as I get older it might be nice to have options.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I've read lots of good things about the Marzocchi Bomber Z2 at its price point. $519, 15x110 QR axle.

But you'd probably be better served posing this question here: Shocks and Suspension


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I will thank you


----------



## Oey12 (Aug 15, 2020)

I will second the Marzocchi Z2 as I currently own one (Giant Trance 29). It’s incredible for the price and it is very user friendly. I would purchase another in a heartbeat. My only complaint is that the small bump sensitivity is on the firm side but buttery smooth.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I forgot to mention this bike is 650b not 29


----------

